
Continuous Deployment with Freight - dctrwatson
http://blog.getsentry.com/2015/04/15/introducing-freight.html
======
ajsharma
> some of the design decisions simply didn’t make sense for our security model

I'm curious what decisions those are. We use heaven and it's worked well.

~~~
zeeg
The best example I can give is that logs (seemingly unconfigurable?) would
post to a 'private' gist. Private is a misnomer as it's just obscurity in the
URL. Additionally long term we didn't want to rely on external services
needing to reach in (GitHub webhooks), though we didn't have anything strongly
against the idea of the deployments API on GitHub.

------
fweespeech
It is always nice to see more python CD/CI tools but am I correct in assuming
this isn't intended to be highly available?

~~~
zeeg
It has SPOF on database/queue. You could run distinct sets of them though, and
if one goes down you just use the other's API.

~~~
fweespeech
Hopefully with BDR, Postgres won't be a SPOF and you can just run multi-master
in the future. :)

Thanks ^.^

------
duggan
One more piece of software on my roadmap that I don't have to build now,
thanks Sentry!

